# السلامة : صور مقلوبة!!



## فارس الحقباني (2 أغسطس 2010)

هذه مقالة لي سبق وأن نشرتها في مجلة "الفنار" وهي مجلة السلامة للقوات الجوية في المملكة. آمل أن تكون ذات فائدة . وبدون مقدمات اتركم مع الحلقة الاولى وهي بعنوان
المستعجل
يرفع الآذان للصلاة يسمعه صاجبنا كان وقتها في المنزل. بقي متسع من الوقت سأنهي هذا العمل أولا ، قالها مخاطبا نفسه. سرعان ما صحى من غفلته على صوت الاقامة. يضع غترته على رأسه على عجل , ويخرج من المنزل بخطوات سريعة متلاحقة. عندما اقترب من الدرج المؤدي الى مدخل المسجد كبر الامام الركعة الأولى. عندها شمر أخونا عن ساعديه ورفع طرف ثوبه وتحول سعيه الى ركض واندفاع. ساعتها لم يلاحظ الدرج المبلول بالماء وفجأة انزلقت قدمه وسقط على درح المسجد في مشهد مثير للشفقة. احس بألم شديد وحرج بالغ ، حاول القيام لم يستطع. تبرع احد المصلين القادمين للمسجد بمساعدته وأسنده عائدا به الى منزله هذه المرة في منتهى البطء.في منتصف الطريق الى بيته ، كان الامام قد أنهى الصلاة وبدا في قراءة أحاديث نبوية عن آداب المشي الى الصلاة . ترامى الى مسنعه عبر المكبر الخارجي صوت الامام وهو يقرأ الحديث المتفق عليه : عن أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالإذا أتيتم الصلاة فلاتأتوها وأنتم تسعون وأتوها وأنتم عليكم السكينة فما أدركتم فصلوا ، وما فاتكم فاقضوا). وفي رواية (فأتموا).
-يتبع-


----------



## sayed00 (3 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى فارس

بداية جميلة و اتمنى ان تكمل المقالة .... و اعتقد ان العنوان الامثل للموضوع "دليلك الى السلامة العامة"

تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 أغسطس 2010)

مقدمة جميلة ومعبرة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن ح (4 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم حقا انها تذكرة جميلة


----------



## فارس الحقباني (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لمرور الاخوان ، حقيقة هذه مجموعة من الخواطر تهدف الى ابراز البون الشاسع بين الاسلام التعليمات والاسلام كما هو مطبق عند بعض الناس حتى لانقول الأكثرية الى درجة أن الصورة تكاد تكون مقلوبة !!
وقريبا - بذن الله - الصورة الثانية.


----------



## فارس الحقباني (4 أغسطس 2010)

*الصورة الثانية : المزاحم*

*الصورة الثانية : المزاحم*​*ساحة الحرم الشريف تموج بالأعداد الهائلة من حجاج بيت الله الحرام. الطواف في أوج زحمته. ترتفع الأصوات وتلح في الدعاء طلبا للمغفرة والقبول من بارئ الأرض والسماء. يشتد الزحام والتدافع عند الحجر الأسود ن الكل يريد أن يقبله. يتحول المشهد إلى ما يشبه المعركة الحقيقية من استخدام للأيدي وتبادل الشتائم !!*
*تضيع محاولات الشرطي الوحيد المكلف بتنظيم الموقف أمام الأمواج البشرية وتضييع بينها أصوات المصابين من المستضعفين من كبار السن والمرضى والأطفال. ينادي الشرطي بأعلى صوته وقد هاله المنظر: السكينة السكينة ( الحج أشهر معلومات فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج).*


----------



## the_chemist (5 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فارس الحقباني (7 أغسطس 2010)

*صورتان*​*3- المفلس*​*هو كما عرفه المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الذي رواه مسلم وآخرون ( من يأتي يوم القيامة بصلاة وصيام وزكاة ، ويأتي وقد شتم هذا، وقذف هذا ، وأكل مال هذا ، وسفك دم هذا ، وضرب هذا ، فيعطى هذا من حسناته وهذا من سيئاته ، فإن فنيت حسناته قبل أن يقضى ما عليه ، أخذ من خطاياهم فطرحت عليه ثم طرح في النار).*
*4- الأشعث الأغبر*​*وهو كما ورد في الحديث الصحيح في مسلم ( الرجل يطيل السفر أشعث أغبر ، يمد يديه إلى السماء : يا رب يا رب ، ومطعمه حرام ، ومشربه حرام ، وملبسه حرام ، وغذي بالحرام ، فأنى يستجاب له ؟).*


----------



## فارس الحقباني (15 أغسطس 2010)

5-المفرطون​قال لها زوجها أبو أحمد: هل زرت جيراننا الجدد يا أم أحمد ؟ قالت نعم لقد زرتهم صباح اليوم. إنهم ناس طيبون وأجاويد ولكن . ولكن ماذا؟سأل أبو أحمد. لقد عرفت من أم عبد الله ، وهذه كينيتها ، أنها أرملة وأبنائها قصر ويعيشون على المعاش التقاعدي لوجها المتوفي . الله المستعان وعسى أمورهم المعيشية جيدة سأل أبو أحمد؟ يبدو كذلك فقد كان زوجها عسكري ، والعسكري كما تعرف يا أبو أحمد دخله طيب. لكنني لاحظت أنها حزينة ، ولم أرد أن أحرجها فهذا من خصوصيتها ولكنها بادرت من نفسها بسرد الظروف التي توفي فيها زوجها.
قبل سنوات كنت مع زوجي في بعثة دراسية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مع مجموعة من المبتعثين مع أزواجهن. كنا نعيش بسعادة غامرة حيث كان الرجال زملاء يعرفون بعضهم وقد توطدت علاقات النساء بعضهن ببعض تبعا لذلك وبحكم الغربة. ولطالما خرج الجميع إلى المنتزهات أيام العطل وكأننا أسرة واحدة.
وخلال إحدى العطل الرسمية اتفقنا على الخروج وقضاء ليلة في إحدى المنزهات المجهزة بالخيام. كان هناك خيمتان واحدة للرجال والأخرى للنساء. كانت ليلة شاتية شديدة البرد. استعنا على مقاومة البرد بما كان لدينا من فرش ولحف. كما أوقدنا الفحم لنتدفأ. بعد انتهاء السمر وتناول العشاء ، آوت كل مجموعة إلى خيمتها وكان الأطفال مع أمهاتهم ولم ننسى أن نطفا النار قبل النوم.
لم نصحا إلا متأخرين وقد فاتتنا صلاة الفجر في موعدها, حيث كان يقوم الرجال عادة بإيقاظنا.ذهبت إحدانا إلى خيمة الرجال ، وسرعان ما سمعنا الصيحة التي أفجعتنا جميعا . تراكضن إلى الخيمة وكان المشهد مخيفا. جميع الرجال في فرشهم بدون حراك على نومتهم الأولى.إنهم أموات ، صرخت صاحبتنا التي اكتشفت الأمر لأول مرة!! كانت خيمتهم محكمة الإغلاق وكان الدخان يملا الغرفة حتى بعد إنخماد جمر الفحم.ولكي أن تتخيلي يا أم أحمد منظر مجموعة من النساء مع أطفالهم في بلاد الغربة وقد فقدوا فجأة رجالهم. إنها فجيعة بكل معنى الكلمة ، أليس كذلك قالت أم أحمد وهي تخاطب زوجها أبو أحمد.
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، استرجع أبو أحمد : الله يرحمهم ويصبر أهاليهم ، هذا مقدر وان كان المسلم مأمور بأخذ الأسباب ، ربما فاتهم الحديث النبوي الذي في البخاري: إن هذه النار إنما هي عدو لكم فإذا نمتم فأطفئوها عنكم أو كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ملاحظة : هذه القصة صحيحة وقد وقعت بالفعل.


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (15 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## secren (20 أغسطس 2010)

*بلتوفيق*​


----------



## فارس الحقباني (21 أغسطس 2010)

*الصورة السادسة : المتهورون*

*(ولا تلقوا أيديكم إلى التهلكة ) الآية 195 سورة البقرة*

*(ولا تلقوا أيديكم إلى التهلكة ) الآية 195 سورة البقرة

حسب منظمة الصحة العالمية : السعودية أعلى نسبة وفيات حوادث مرور في العالم لعام 2009 حيث وصل عدد الوفيات إلى 49 وفاة لكل 100 ألف من السكان بينما بلغت أقرب الدول إليها : اريتريا : 48 ، مصر : 41 ، أفغانستان 39 ، تونس : 34.5 !!!
حسب تقرير الإدارة العامة للمرور في المملكة صدر في شهر مارس 2009 بلغت حوادث المرور خلال 19 عاما (1990- 2009) على النحو التالي :
· 4.3 مليون حادث !
· أكثر من 600 ألف إصابة !
· 86 ألف وفاة !!
· 85% من الحوادث أخطاء بشرية !!

يحكى أن "ونستن تشرشل" ، رئيس وزراء بريطانيا في الحرب العالمية الثانية ، قال يوما لسائقه : " لا تسرع فأنا مستعجل" !!
​​​*​


----------



## إسلام الخطيب (31 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بكم عرض رائع وموضوع أروع


----------



## الناصح الامين (31 أغسطس 2010)

قصة مؤثرة . نسال الله ان يرحم الجميع.


----------

